# Circumcision with Block



## lbusby2 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello All!
Is there ever a time that you can bill 54150 with 64450.  The 54150 is for a circumcision with a block.  The 64450 is for a block.  I have someone insisting that these 2 can be coded together.  I need someone to prove me right or wrong.  

Thanks!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 23, 2009)

*block*



deltranscript said:


> Hello All!
> Is there ever a time that you can bill 54150 with 64450.  The 54150 is for a circumcision with a block.  The 64450 is for a block.  I have someone insisting that these 2 can be coded together.  I need someone to prove me right or wrong.
> 
> Thanks!



If you look at the description of the code in CPT 54150 says:
Circumcision, using clamp or other device with regional dorsal penile or ring block.  That gives you your answer. You should not code separately for the 64450 because that's included in the 54150. 

Here's the NCCI site. It's also listed in here. 
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEP/List.asp

Good luck!


----------



## lbusby2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

